# Stashing is a good idea



## sinbad (Oct 27, 2009)

Forgive me if this has been discussed earlier . This is the type of inconvenience you get whener you have newer members LOL. 

OK the subject is gathering a few prepredness items and hiding them somewhere ( other than your house) for future use. I have a bag in my office locker that has flashlight, battries, multitool, SAK. In addition i have a drawer full of food / drink ( bottled water , tea. coffee, biscuits, fast food packets of salt pepper sugar ..etc. ) 

Off course the tea/coffee I have are consumed almost regularly and then I just add more. Except the multitool and few others, most the stuff is used and rotated. 

So, do you go that far in planning your preparedness or do you think it is too far ?


----------



## northernontario (Oct 29, 2008)

I haven't gone that far... but I don't think it's crazy. At previous jobs, I've kept a few items in the desk for when I need a quick snack. Just have to balance things... your employer may not appreciate you filling your desk drawers with food!


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

sinbad said:


> Forgive me if this has been discussed earlier . This is the type of inconvenience you get whener you have newer members LOL.
> 
> OK the subject is gathering a few prepredness items and hiding them somewhere ( other than your house) for future use. I have a bag in my office locker that has flashlight, battries, multitool, SAK. In addition i have a drawer full of food / drink ( bottled water , tea. coffee, biscuits, fast food packets of salt pepper sugar ..etc. )
> 
> ...


I think you are smart to prepare this way:2thumb:. I have a large parachute bag in each vehicle with MREs(freeze dried & regular), water, clothes, boots, even NBC equipment, decom gear, sealed carbon overgarment, gloves, N100 masks, MCU 2/p mask, hood, extra in date filters, on and on. This with HAM radio gear, pre-tuned to local repeaters and private channels. Even a large pepper spray canister. Now this may be over doing it.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Being prepared means having a stash of supplies available, no matter where you are.

In my office, I have a large plastic tool-box under my desk that has cutlery and camp-dishes, porridge-packets, granola-bars, ichiban-noodles, tea, etc. On my desk, I have a simple electric water-pot that I boil water in to make my lunches / breakfast. I used to have a toaster-oven at my desk as well, but, things were changed around and I didn't have room for that anymore. It was great for bagels, pizza-pockets, etc.

Our kitchenette only has coffee-pots, a sink, microwave and a fridge. I don't use nuker's (at all) so, for a good hot meal, I need to do things differently.

In my Jeep I have a set of saddle-bags mounted that hold winter and summer supplies - from gloves to food and I have pre-made emergency-kits as well in there (first-aid, tow-ropes, jumper-cables, etc) - not counting things like my mechanics-gloves, flashlights, etc.

You can be "over prepared" in a vehicle - and end up wasting huge amounts of fuel hauling it all around all the time or you can be "just prepared enough" that the weight of the extra gear does not impact fuel-milage significantly.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I keep a BOB in my office along with a 2 day supply of canned food, peel off lids. My main survival equiptment stash is near by so I can get to it and take what I need and get out easily.


----------



## youpock (Oct 20, 2009)

Ha! I got all of you beat, I got laid off so all of my supplies are at home! : )


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

youpock said:


> Ha! I got all of you beat, I got laid off so all of my supplies are at home! : )


Now wait a minute, first of all sorry you got laid off, second I'm retired, home all the time, spend part of day in bunker expanding it. Now that the weather has cooled off and will not have to spend as many hours working in the garden I will start reloading again to. My wife(sugar momma, with respect) works still though, shes the one I have to keep prepared for mobile situations.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Being prepared is always good. I keep some gear in the car. If I'm out of the house there's a 90% chance I'm in the car anyway. If I'm on foot I'm usually just down the street.

On occasion I take the subway downtown. Even then I can walk home from the lake in about four hours. I've done it when I didn't feel like dealing with the drunks on the night bus.


----------



## preparednesspro (Apr 17, 2009)

Consider all the time you spend away from your home and storage. Having a stash of supplies in your car, office, for your kids at school are great preparedness measures. 

I recommend for ladies to have a pair of walking shoes as well, because image something catastrophic occuring on a day you're in a pair of heels? That would not be fun. 

This is also one reason that I encourage people to have a concealed firearm permit and the skills to defend yourself should you need to. I always carry my pepper spray, asp, knife and firearm on me, just in case.


----------



## Chemechie (Jun 9, 2009)

*Preparedness: A way of Life*

I agree with the other responses: While many people plan for an 'end of society' situation, they often overlook 'smaller' but still significant events such as the following:
1. A car running off the road in a rural area in the winter (particularly bad in mountainous or really cold areas). Each year people are found days or weeks after running off the road during their normal commute. I keep food, water, and a sleeping bag in my car for situations like this. 
2. Power outages such as the 2003 event in the Northeast US where mass transit was down due to no power. TV stations carried videos of thousands of Manhattan workers walking home, blocking roads and preventing vehicle traffic. Like mentioned previously, have good shoes with you when you travel or commute in case you need to walk. 
3. Traffic jams/ accidents: Does your daily commute depend on 1 or 2 roads with heavy traffic? Do you know alternate routes? About 3 years ago, south of Baltimore where I-895 and I-95 cross, a large truck plunged off of the upper road (I think it was 895) and onto the lower road - into a gasoline tanker! Multiple vehicles were consumed in the ensuing fire, shutting both roads down for days. Traffic in the area was snarled for days and those who knew alternate routes saved themselves lots of time. 
4. Shelter in place situations (Terrorist attacks/ fires/ hostage situations/ etc). On April 4, 2009 a gunman entered an immigration center in Binghamton NY and shot 14 people. In the ensuing uncertainty, several square blocks nearby were under lockdown - if you didn't have lunch in your office, you went hungry. While this what if this had gone for days? During the Mumbai attacks in November 2008, people hid in hotels and office buildings for up to 3 days until it was certain all of the terrorists were dead or captured.

While "stuff" helps, it is not things that determine how you will do in these situations - it is the mindset and skills to not panic and make use of available resources. Start thinking about how you would respond in these situations (to start with), and add the natural disasters, crimes, and terrorist attacks that make the news. If you can think clearly and not panic you will be ahead of 95% of people. 
Just my $.02 - feel free to respond with your thoughts.


----------



## sinbad (Oct 27, 2009)

> your employer may not appreciate you filling your desk drawers with food!


Employers are not the same, and every situation is different. My employer is too busy focused on money flow to notice a few biscuits or granola bars in my desk drawers. YMMV.



> While "stuff" helps, it is not things that determine how you will do in these situations - it is the mindset and skills to not panic and make use of available resources. Start thinking about how you would respond in these situations (to start with), and add the natural disasters, crimes, and terrorist attacks that make the news. If you can think clearly and not panic you will be ahead of 95% of people.


I agree 100% , but "stuff" can help you and give you more options. 
For example, in my small bag of tricks in the office, I have some emergency cash in small bills and change. In case I have to stay for a few days I don't only rely on stashed foods but can utilize vending machines (if power is till available). This option IMO is not available to many pople around who depend on cards or bigger bills.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

sinbad said:


> [..deleted..]
> in my small bag of tricks in the office, I have some emergency cash in small bills and change. In case I have to stay for a few days I don't only rely on stashed foods but can utilize vending machines (if power is till available). This option IMO is not available to many pople around who depend on cards or bigger bills.


Last winter we had a city-wide power-outtage that lasted most of the day. Gas stations could not pump gas or take interact-payments, coffee-shops could not make coffee and I was unable to run my saw that day at my friend's house to help them put in a new floor. It ended up being a relaxing day with friends instead of doing the stuff we were supposed to do, but, that day reminded me that having cash-n-coin will make the difference when I cannot access my money via debit-card ..

I don't hide my money (or stash it) because it is too easy to forget / loose / etc - so I just keep enough to cover a tank of gas plus snacks from the local gas-station / convenience-store.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I like keeping $100.00 around when I have it, lately I haven't. My campaign has cost around $3,000.00, I have only raised about $1,000.00. The rest is on a 26% interest credit card, I'm trying to figure out what to sell to cover that. I've flipped a couple muzzle loaders but that hasn't raised much. I do save all of my change for a rainy day, that is for emergencys, I have about 1/2 gallon. enough dribble


----------



## SurvivalNut (Nov 13, 2008)

*Vote for sailaway!*

SAILAWAY, I'd be happy to donate $50 to your campaign fund if you have a paypal account. I know the election is already here, but I'd like to help.

I also encourage/ challenge other forum members to kick in a buck or two.

We should all support family.

What say we?


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

What's your mailing adress, dude? I'm good for $20. I'd like to do more, but times are what they are and I got a little mouth to feed.

Set up a post office box or something.


----------



## preparednesspro (Apr 17, 2009)

Great thoughts, Chemechie. Having some snacks in your desk at work is a great idea. It isn't just "the big one" that we're preparing for, but the unexpected. Being prepared will make it a much less stressful experience.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I just remember'd this thread. I figure that I can put a couple of pictures of my lunch-box that I keep under my desk at work. In it (today as I re-filled it) I have 10 packs of noodles (and a bowl for the noodles to cook in), 50 granola bars (of different styles), hard-candies, granola cereal (I eat it as a snack - dry), peanuts, hazelnuts, mixed dried fruit, gum, mini-chocolates, quick-oats, hot-chocolate .... etc.

I compliment the stored goodies with fresh food that I bring with me each morning (fruit, sandwich, left-overs, etc).


----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

That's a heckuva lunchbox, NaeKid.   Beyond taking extra snacks w/ my lunch to work, I don't worry too much about it. I'm fortunate that I work only 4 1/2 miles from home. Now when we travel, that's another story.  My wife used to ask me how many people were coming with us. 

Tim


----------



## sinbad (Oct 27, 2009)

Naekid

You add a new meaning to a "toolbox". 
LOL

I have thought of using a tool box for a first aid kit, but never thought of using one for lunchbox.

Thanks for the pics


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

sinbad said:


> Naekid
> 
> You add a new meaning to a "toolbox".
> LOL
> ...


At home I have a tool-box setup as a first-aid kit, it works very well residing under the bathroom sink. Don't need to hold back on the idea of a tool-box being turned into a first-aid kit, if you think that it would do the trick, go ahead and do it.

I use plastic tool boxes for the lighter weight.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

bunkerbob said:


> I think you are smart to prepare this way:2thumb:. I have a large parachute bag in each vehicle with MREs(freeze dried & regular), water, clothes, boots, even NBC equipment, decom gear, sealed carbon overgarment, gloves, N100 masks, MCU 2/p mask, hood, extra in date filters, on and on. This with HAM radio gear, pre-tuned to local repeaters and private channels. Even a large pepper spray canister. Now this may be over doing it.


Nope! no kitchen sink ! where ya gonna get your water when the bottled stuff runs out, and I thought you were on the ball...popped that baloon for me!


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

NaeKid said:


> At home I have a tool-box setup as a first-aid kit, it works very well residing under the bathroom sink. Don't need to hold back on the idea of a tool-box being turned into a first-aid kit, if you think that it would do the trick, go ahead and do it.
> 
> I use plastic tool boxes for the lighter weight.


Uh NaeKid, when do you work? there's enough chow there to keep a patrol in the bush an extra week....

I'm retird or as the QotU says it I'm retard... strange sense of humor..if she was joking.

and I have to be honest and admit that I don't really keep a lot of stuff in my truck...

Now I'm ashamed and am gonna fix that tomorrow!...how long will a big Mac last in the glove box?

BS'ing aside this is a good reminder thread and I need to address the issue... and I will honest...thanks for the nudge!


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

HozayBuck said:


> Uh NaeKid, when do you work? there's enough chow there to keep a patrol in the bush an extra week....
> 
> I'm retird or as the QotU says it I'm retard... strange sense of humor..if she was joking.
> 
> ...


Umm, right now, besides running a few websites, I have a full-time day job designing stuff in AutoCAD that gets cut and formed on CNC machines and an evening job slinging drinks for customers at a fairly fancy restaraunt.

As for keeping stuff in vehicles, I have my winter-gear and summer gear stored off-season in large plastic-totes and stored in the vehicle in season. Soon my tire-chains and winter supplies will leave the Jeeps to be replaced with summer supplies including bug-spray and allergy-cures. :gaah:


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

NaeKid said:


> Umm, right now, besides running a few websites, I have a full-time day job designing stuff in AutoCAD that gets cut and formed on CNC machines and an evening job slinging drinks for customers at a fairly fancy restaraunt.
> 
> As for keeping stuff in vehicles, I have my winter-gear and summer gear stored off-season in large plastic-totes and stored in the vehicle in season. Soon my tire-chains and winter supplies will leave the Jeeps to be replaced with summer supplies including bug-spray and allergy-cures. :gaah:


Yea I knew about the heavy metal job..not the booze slinger!! and I feel your pain with the allergy's...

Ya know, from the look of a lot of rigs down here in E. TX they must do a lot of mugging..no mtns to climb , maybe swamp buggy's are fun?


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

bunkerbob said:


> I think you are smart to prepare this way:2thumb:. I have a large parachute bag in each vehicle with MREs(freeze dried & regular), water, clothes, boots, even NBC equipment, decom gear, sealed carbon overgarment, gloves, N100 masks, MCU 2/p mask, hood, extra in date filters, on and on. This with HAM radio gear, pre-tuned to local repeaters and private channels. Even a large pepper spray canister. Now this may be over doing it.


It would be wise to pay attention to this fellars addvice, i think he knows what he's talking about. Right theres ya a plug bunkerbob, but i would not say it if i didn't thank it. Pepper sprays right handy. Might i add one of those break down hiker staffs, even if i dare say from wally world, a friend of mine got one and it breaks down quite small and when fully extended would make a handy uh! walking staff.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

HozayBuck said:


> Nope! no kitchen sink ! where ya gonna get your water when the bottled stuff runs out, and I thought you were on the ball...popped that baloon for me!


Sorry couldn't list "everything" when I posted, if you notice in this previous photo that I posted, you will see the canteen, with water purification tabs and a filter under it, plus 2 water pur staws, just for when the water does run out. I added a photo of my Camelbak that is in the truck in a smaller bag, this has a Katadyn hiker pro filter with the coupling to fill the bladder without opening it. Also have the NBR adaptor for the mask to Camelbak. Hope this will end your 'fear' that I am not prepared. I have to admit I don't have a desalination plant yet, working on that.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

kyfarmer said:


> It would be wise to pay attention to this fellars addvice, i think he knows what he's talking about. Right theres ya a plug bunkerbob, but i would not say it if i didn't thank it. Pepper sprays right handy. Might i add one of those break down hiker staffs, even if i dare say from wally world, a friend of mine got one and it breaks down quite small and when fully extended would make a handy uh! walking staff.


I have been looking into a folding game cart to haul the bulk in the event the truck decided to go south. I have to thank Jerry D. Young for that idea.


----------



## lanahi (Jun 22, 2009)

I have a winter BOB and summer BOB and change them out for the seasons. For both, I carry emergency bars for food because the temperature extremes do not degrade them and they have high calorie value. Some are made for low water conditions so they don't cause thirst. You need water to digest any food, so it is better not to eat if you don't have water, but if you do, these bars are good:
High Energy Snack Bars - Emergency Essentials


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

bunkerbob, you should have "photo-shopped" a tiny kitchen sink into the picture of the contents of your BOB!


----------



## Asatrur (Dec 17, 2008)

lanahi said:


> I have a winter BOB and summer BOB and change them out for the seasons.


The only concern I would have here is make sure you actually try and eat the bars in the Winter. We were trapped on a mountain on Colorado years ago in the Winter during a major blizzard which rolled in on our Winter climbing attempt. We were trying to conserve fuel, so we tried to eat our energy bars during the day unless we needed real warm food and my partner actually chipped a tooth even after having the bar in his bag with him to warm it up. Some bars become harder than gold when it gets real cold.


----------



## Bigdog57 (Oct 9, 2008)

I keep water and some food, as well as basic survival items and FAK in my van and on my Motorbike (tank panniers and 'cheek' pouches on the fairing).
The tankbags can be slung with straps, and the cheek pouches have belt loops. The BOB in the van is a rucksack (no camo, want to remain 'gray').

In the office, on desk drawer contains a couple water bottles, a few 'Yokosuba' ramen meal packs and assorted canned meats. Coffe, tea, sugar and creamer to round it out. Mini-flashlight and multitool in the smaller upper drawer.

Back when we on the lower basement level, a few of us mapped the entire floor, figured where the thinnest parts of the building were, and we had plans and tools stashed to make a 'forced exit' if needs be.
Now we are on the 11th floor - the didn't like my idea of stashing rappelling rope........


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I have small preps at the office, sailboat, car, travel trailer and the house (no longer). I want have some stashes in other areas that are easy to get at but haven't determined where that will be.:scratch


----------

